# INFO ON 16HH BAY GELDING, TARA TOM!



## Laurennsophiee (27 February 2013)

PEOPLE IN THE SOMERSET/DORSET AREA!! I NEED SOME HELP PLEASE  I am looking for some information on this horse.. I own him but I know he was in Somerset/Dorset in East Orchard in 2011! His passported name is TARA TOM, bay gelding, born 2005 and passported in 2009.. I have no ownership on his passport apart from his breeder and the lady I bought him off of.. BUT he was vaccinated in May and June 2011 by a vets called The Well House in a/at a place called East Orchard.. I have spoken to The Well House vets and I know he was at a yard in East Orchard which is where the vet vaccinated him.. He has no obvious markings but he does have sarcoids, one under his left eye, one on his bottom lip on the right side and one on his right side on his belly.. His back right fetlock is also slightly bigger than the others (don't know if this was the same when said people had him), he literally a tuft of white hair on his face in between his eyes and on his back left foot he has a small patch of white too.. Any information would be greatly received as he is such a mystery horse! Would love to get in contact with his previous owners and let them know how is doing Please PM me and I can always give a phone number if needed! PLEASE IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION, EVEN OF YARDS THAT ARE IN THAT AREA I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM YOU!


----------



## Littlemiss_rearoo (11 August 2015)

Hi, 
I know you posted this years ago, but I have actually been looking for Tom since 2013 when he was sold from our yard in east orchard. I knew the lady who owned him and fell in love him, he was literally the sweetest horse I have ever come across and still think about him to this day. 
It would be lovely to hear from you,
Many thanks 
Rea xx
P.S. If it's easier please feel free to give me a call on 07830382265, even if you don't have him anymore I would love to know how he is/ has been xx


----------

